# York Show....look what you missed!



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

The only way to get into the show on Friday morning after a torrential downpour on Thursday, luckily the sun came out late Friday morning and dried everything out. We had a great time but Warners must sort out the problem of trying to sending 4000+ motorhomes over the same track!


----------

